# Kiridashi sharpening



## Maccne0718 (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi,

I’m wondering if anyone here has experience with sharpening a kiridashi? Would it be just like sharpening a single bevel knife? And what should be the lowest grit stone it should touch? Or would high grit natural stones be enough?

Thanks!


----------



## childermass (Feb 16, 2019)

In my Experience a Kiridashi is like any single bevel. Just be careful where you put your pressure on the blade on coarser stones, I once overground one in the middle of the edge on a 500 grit stone trying to get the bevel flat because I didn’t move my fingers along the edge [emoji849].


----------



## Maccne0718 (Feb 16, 2019)

I’m guessing they would benefit from natural finishing stones as well then, like other single bevel kitchen knives?


----------



## childermass (Feb 16, 2019)

You bet they will [emoji41].


----------



## Maccne0718 (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks, I’ll give that a try!


----------



## Maccne0718 (Feb 20, 2019)

Which types of natural stones are good for a kiridashi? I have an uchigumori incoming, but also have a hideriyama and an unknown shobudani.


----------



## childermass (Feb 20, 2019)

Maccne0718 said:


> Which types of natural stones are good for a kiridashi? I have an uchigumori incoming, but also have a hideriyama and an unknown shobudani.



What’s an unknown Shobudani? [emoji6]
You can use any natural on a Kiridashi as long as it’s giving you the edge you need for the task. Try not to overthink this, they are basically just knives that you use on wood or paper instead of food. 
Just try different stones until you find the one that works best for your application.


----------



## Maccne0718 (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks!

Yup, I’m probably overthinking it.

Whoops, meant to say unknown aka pin. Possible shobudani.


----------



## childermass (Feb 20, 2019)

Maccne0718 said:


> Whoops, meant to say unknown aka pin. Possible shobudani.



That makes more sense [emoji23].

As I said, just play around with different stones, it will definitely be a fun experience, there is no wrong or right here.

Maybe start with the stone you use to finish single bevel knives and go on from there.


----------



## Xenif (Feb 20, 2019)

This thread just made me buy a kiridashi


----------



## nutmeg (Feb 20, 2019)

Maccne0718 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m wondering if anyone here has experience with sharpening a kiridashi? Would it be just like sharpening a single bevel knife? And what should be the lowest grit stone it should touch? Or would high grit natural stones be enough?
> 
> Thanks!


On a kiridashi, it is important to get the surface perfectly flat so you need to apply a lot of pressure and very steady moves when setting the bevel. 
After that use only freshly flattened stones.


----------



## SeattleBen (Feb 21, 2019)

Xenif said:


> This thread just made me buy a kiridashi



Got me looking around too. What'd you buy?


----------



## Xenif (Feb 21, 2019)

SeattleBen said:


> Got me looking around too. What'd you buy?


Just a regular okeya kiridashi from blueway.


----------



## shipbuilder (Feb 25, 2019)

As someone mentioned above, overthinking can prevent all of us from enjoying our hobby. A kiridashi is nothing more than a utility knife - I have one by Carter that is always on my desk and gets used 10-12 times a day for everything from opening packages to slicing a sandwich (on a paper plate). That said, I 1) make sure to always wipe it clean/dry; 2) seldom sharpen beyond 2K-3K; 3) make sure to never overestimate its strength, especially at the tip; and 4) occasionally strop it on a piece of balsa with 1 micron paste. [Handling it is also good for taking my mind away from long, boring concalls!]


----------



## Foltest (Mar 17, 2019)

As someone mentioned above, its generic single bevel. Also it will work with whatever stone you choose to use, they are usually made from some carbon steel. Aside from that kiridashi is great testing medium for polishing


----------

